# Lactic Acid in Honey Bee Stomach



## msscha (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi, All. Not sure if this is the best place to post this, but thought it might be of general interest: http://engineering.curiouscatblog.net/2014/09/16/lactic-acid-bacteria-in-bees-counteracted-antibiotic-resistant-mrsa-in-lab-experiments/


----------

